
European Lisp Symposium 2016 - lispm
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA66mD-6yK8xqd5XKxzwVBIqf1d3QQXpv
======
krzychukula
Best talks in my opinion:

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bQhGS8V6dQ&index=15&list=PL...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bQhGS8V6dQ&index=15&list=PLA66mD-6yK8xqd5XKxzwVBIqf1d3QQXpv)

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK3zRXhrFZY&index=11&list=PL...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK3zRXhrFZY&index=11&list=PLA66mD-6yK8xqd5XKxzwVBIqf1d3QQXpv)

Notable mentions:

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GO1rust6SU&index=8&list=PLA...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GO1rust6SU&index=8&list=PLA66mD-6yK8xqd5XKxzwVBIqf1d3QQXpv)

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--gqVzhLYoI&list=PLA66mD-6yK...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--gqVzhLYoI&list=PLA66mD-6yK8xqd5XKxzwVBIqf1d3QQXpv&index=7)

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-BL4XAOHo&list=PLA66mD-6yK...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-BL4XAOHo&list=PLA66mD-6yK8xqd5XKxzwVBIqf1d3QQXpv&index=4)

I liked OpenGL lightning talk as well:

* [https://youtu.be/2ZEYxxFR_Gs?t=27m34s](https://youtu.be/2ZEYxxFR_Gs?t=27m34s)

~~~
agumonkey
>
> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bQhGS8V6dQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bQhGS8V6dQ)

no wonder CANDO is impressive, the scope and fields involved are pretty
rare...

I'm very eager to learn if C. Schafmeister work will bear 'disruptive fruits'.

ps: a talk about clasp [https://drmeister.wordpress.com/2015/06/15/i-gave-a-
talk-on-...](https://drmeister.wordpress.com/2015/06/15/i-gave-a-talk-on-
clasp-and-my-chemistry-at-google-in-cambridge-mass-last-week/)

~~~
golergka
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X69_42Mj-g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X69_42Mj-g)

This talk is even better. "C++ templates are to Commmon Lisp macros what IRS
tax return forms are to poetry". I don't know both well enough to tell if it's
true, but damn it's a good metaphor.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I know both well enough and I think it's very true :).

Christian Schafmeister's talks are great and I'm very impressed by his work.
It was a great experience to meet him personally on this year's ELS. One thing
I learned from chatting with him during the conference break is that his work
on Clasp is actually pushing LLVM forward - when implementing Common Lisp /
C++ cross-linking he found some bugs that were there because apparently no one
before has been trying to do the stuff he's doing - so he had to nag some
Apple engineers to get to work and fix them ;).

